# Adco Cover For 250Rs



## Don B (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to the forum and have done some searching on the covers but never saw a definitive answer from anyone. I am looking to purchase the Designer Tyvek cover for my trailer and was wondering if anyone has one for their trailer. I chose this one for our Canadian climate as it seems to be the one most recommended. I am looking at purchasing the 24'1" - 26' size. Can anyone give me some feedback on that. Will it be the right fit or should I order the next size up to ensure there are no challenges. I also don't want it to be too big and sloppy that it blows around in the wind and tears.

Thanks in advance for your feedback.

Don


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

We bought one for our 210rs and it's still in the box. We haven't put it on because it seems like a hassle to put-on and remove if we end up going on a trip every month. Quality looks top notch. We will eventually put it on once we know we're staying put longer than a month - which probably won't be till January....or February....or March.

In my opinion, don't buy one unless you're planning on storing your rig longer than a month or two.

-Gerry


----------



## Don B (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks Gerry,

We are definitley leaving the unit now until April. Our Winter Climates in Ontario dont allow us to enjoy camping so much until spring. Can I ask what size you ordered for your unit. You mentioned you have a 210rs. What size cover did you order? Are you expecting it to fit over the bumper and spare tire as well?

Don


----------



## Jay Tee (Jan 8, 2012)

2 years ago I purchased the ADCO cover, here is what was specified on my order:

ADCO Travel Trailer Designer Tyvek RV Cover - 28'7" - 31'6"

I have a 2007 Keystone Outback Kargaroo 28KRS (or 28RS-DS as I've sometimes seen it referred to).
The advertised length is 30' 8", height is 10' 3". The measured width is 100" (which gives about 4" clearance for awning rails and marker lights).
I give you all the measurements because it adds to the plan for selecting the correct size cover.

Unfortunately mine is a bit "sloppy" with the fit, mostly front to back.
I might have gone for the next size smaller, but wasn't sure if it would actually fit (if you take off 4' for the tow bar, this would make the overall length closer to 26-27').
I never measured my trailer, should have, just went with the advertised length. I think Keystone goes from the tip of the tow bar to the back bumper.
The cover doesn't go over the tow bar, but it can go over the back bumper.

The cover comes with side to side ties, that go under the trailer and holds it pretty well tight against the sides.
You can fold over and tighten the front and back of the cover and take a bit more slack up with bungee cords.

My bottom line was I didn't want to spend $$$ on something that ended up being too short, so it's a bit too long but I'm ok with that.
I cover my trailer every winter, after winterizing...we don't go on any winter camping trips.
Its a pain to put on and take off, but I think it's probably worth the cost.
Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

I agree that fit is very, very important. Actually measure the "box" of your trailer - do not rely on manufactures model number or specs. The higher priced non-woven Tyvec covers are probably pretty decent, but the cheapies will barely last through their short warranty period. The best covers are made from genuine Sunbrella brand woven fabric - made in the USE and designed for outdoor marine use.


----------



## Don B (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's feedback. I may order the next size up to be sure the cover fits as it should.


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Don B said:


> Thanks Gerry,
> 
> We are definitley leaving the unit now until April. Our Winter Climates in Ontario dont allow us to enjoy camping so much until spring. Can I ask what size you ordered for your unit. You mentioned you have a 210rs. What size cover did you order? Are you expecting it to fit over the bumper and spare tire as well?
> 
> Don


We bought one size down from yours 22'1"-24'. I don't know if it will cover the bumper and spare tire since we haven't put it on yet. I will update as soon as we do.


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Don B said:


> Thanks for everyone's feedback. I may order the next size up to be sure the cover fits as it should.


Don, I was told by our dealer that the fit should be snug to avoid the cover from flapping against the trailer during heavy winds. I assume that could damage the paint job as well as possibly other things.


----------



## Don B (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks Bill for the info. I have gone back and forth so many times on the size.

Godfather2u......I agree on the fit and like everyone, we all want the exact fit.

I have measured my trailer so many times I think I'm going crazy. The box itself is a true 25'. But once I add in the spare tire which is mounted on the bumper, it gets to a 26'5". Just barely outside of the 24'1"-26' sizing. Bases on the measurement, I would need the next size up but it's range goes to 28'. Unless of course these fit on the big side.That leaves me nearly 2' to tie up in the end. Wonder how loose it will be once the straps have been tied up.

I feel there is only one way to find out unless someone here has the same trailer and gone through this ordering process for the cover. For fear of ordering twice and this becoming costly I might need to go with the size up.

Love the feedback, this forum offers so much. Thanks.

Don


----------



## Gaffer222 (Mar 23, 2014)

I bought the 24'1" - 26' size for our Outback Terrain 250TRS and put it on today. It fits perfect. I believe your TT is the same size. Let me know if you can't see the pictures.


----------



## Don B (Aug 29, 2014)

Gaffer222...thanks so much for the pictures. That was exactly what I was looking for.

I checked the dimensions and they are the same. It's good to see the fit is good.

This helps me with the decision on what size to get.

Thanks,

Don


----------



## Kevin and Sheri (Oct 17, 2013)

Don, I ordered the 26' foot size for my 250RS. It was long enough to cover my spare and propane tanks. I've had no problems with it, and I can put it on/take it off myself in about 20 minutes.

Kevin


----------



## Kevin and Sheri (Oct 17, 2013)

Don,
Here's my pictures.


----------



## Amn385 (Oct 27, 2014)

May I ask are you all walking on the roof to put on the cover? I haven't gotten a definite answer if that is okay. I called my dealer and Keystone and they both said that if the camper doesn't have a ladder then you shouldn't walk on the roof; however it seems nearly impossible to put the cover on without walking around up there....

Thanks!

Aaron


----------



## Kevin and Sheri (Oct 17, 2013)

Amn385 said:


> May I ask are you all walking on the roof to put on the cover? I haven't gotten a definite answer if that is okay. I called my dealer and Keystone and they both said that if the camper doesn't have a ladder then you shouldn't walk on the roof; however it seems nearly impossible to put the cover on without walking around up there....
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Aaron


Yes, I walk on mine...very carefully.

Kevin


----------

